# Who manufactured this craftsman bandsaw



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Does anyone know for sure, who actually builds this saw?

Craftsman Professional 1 hp 14'' Band Saw (22401) Model 119224010










Product Description 
Craftsman Professional™ 14" Band Saw with steel frame construction reduces deflection under full blade tension. With upper and lower blade bearing guides, friction is reduced while blade life is increased.

Features:1 HP 11/5.5 Amp 120/240 VAC continuous duty motor
2-Speeds: Hardwoods

```
1,620 FPM and softwoods
```
 3,340 FPM
Resaw capacity: 8" (max thickness)
Throat Depth: 13-1/2" (max width)
Cast iron table (16" x 21-3/4") tilts 0-45° for angle cutting
Table features: (2) 3/8" x 15-3/4" standard T-Slots
Blade length: 99-3/4" 
Blade width range: 1/8" to 3/4" 
Blade tension gauge sets proper tension for each blade width
Extruded aluminum rip fence can be used left or right of blade
Adjustable work light keeps the work area well lit for accurate and safe operation
Weight: 214lbs / 97.27 kgs
Assembly Required
1 year general warranty
Included Accessories: Blade, rip fence, stand


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

It's hard to be 100% positive these days, but AFAIK it's made by Richen Enterprises who owns Rikon. I compared parts lists a couple of years ago and the Rikon and Cman shared a lot of parts. Other than broad complaints about the guide bearings, these saws get good marks, but as is true with any tools, it really depends on what you'll be doing with it.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks ! knotscott

I don't have any complaints about the guide bearings on mine yet.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks like a Rikon to me..


----------



## D_Allen (Oct 11, 2010)

Does that have a quick realease for the blade tension?

No complaints on the guide bearings? Well, not yet, but it will happen. They are cheap and are a 'sheilded' bearing. They will not keep out the dust. Which makes them about the worst choice for a bearing in this application. You need some rubber sealed bearings.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

ABEC 5 roller blade bearings are a cheap easy fix for the guide bearings if they start squealing….~ $10 and 10 minutes. This is one of those very nice Craftsman tools that contradicts the claims that all modern Cman tools are junk.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I was thinking Rikon the moment I saw it but I know little of tool manufacturers.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I've been eyeballing that saw off and on for about a year now. The last 2-3 times I went to check the current price at Sears.com, it was listed as "unavailable". It would be a pity if they dump the "Rikon" model, and jump on the Taiwanese band wagon. 
It looks as if Sears is making some changes to their tool line-up. They have a couple new routers in thier site. Maybe not "new" since there appears to be little difference between the new and old models.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I think this is a very nice saw, especially, for the 500 and some odd dollars I paid for it.
This is the only craftsman I own, besides hand tools, oh yeah, I have a 10 inch buffer polisher, for the car
I did not realize the bearings were not sealed, but after looking at them, I can see they are not.
They are 5/16 ID, and 7/8 OD, all three, edit ,,I'm pretty sure they are metric, 8mm x 22mm
I should buy a new set of bearings in advance.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

D_Allen

No quick realease for the blade tension


----------



## D_Allen (Oct 11, 2010)

Then I would direct you to this:
Yea, it's mine…but it may be if help.
http://lumberjocks.com/D_Allen/blog/22637


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Well apparently the bearings on my saw are Shielded, but not sealed, because these are the exact bearings on my saw
608-ZZ Shielded Ball Bearings


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

FYI the first 3 digits of the craftsman part number tell you who actually makes it. 119 is the manufacture code.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

According the website I checked, Frigidaire makes that BS!


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

I have the same saw. always thought is looked like a Rikon but never knew for sure. Good info in this thread about the bearings and quick release. Mine is still using the original bearings…. knock on wood.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

swirt-- I figured I would put this information here for you, I found out today.
The bearings are, 8mm ID x 22 mm OD x 7 mm thick.
These are the ones on my saw, 608-ZZ Shielded Ball Bearings
these are sealed with rubber seals, 608-2RS Sealed Ball Bearings
I found them here, ( http://www.usabearingsandbelts.com/m7/608--608-2rs-sealed-ball-bearings-608-zz-shielded-ball-bearings.html )
But I found them other places also, some at Amazon
The same size bearings are used on skateboards
I will run the originals until I have a problem

knotscott--You yanking my chain ? 

D_Allen--
thanks for the info, cool quick release, I haven't read it all yet but I will, was making a new table for my 1957 DeWalt radial arm saw today


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Sort of, but not total fiction….I Googled a website that lists the Sears manufacturing codes ...the "119" code turned up *Frigidaire*, but I highly doubt they made the BS….since Sears doesn't publish this list, I suspect an error or typo of some sort.

I'm sticking with, but one of the things that can complicate knowing with absolute certainty is that Sears sometimes uses a holding company to handle a particular import. Case in point…the current Cman 21833 TS is manufactured by Dayton to the best my knowledge, but is imported by Colovos for Sears, so you may find that the manufacturers code correlates to Colovos, not Dayton.


----------



## D_Allen (Oct 11, 2010)

Well, you can run the stock bearings until you have a problem, But I wish I had not done so.
You see, two of the 6 bearings are spinning in a direction that is counterclockwise. This means that if it seizes up, it could also heat up to the point where it grabs the retaining bolt. If that happens, it can very quickly unscrew the retaining bolt and that is not good.
That is exactly what happened to mine. It was the one below the table and the bearing and bolt found its way between the lower wheel and the door latch mechanism. It made a sound I would not want to hear again and tore the shields off both sides of the bearing.
That door latch is no longer on my machine. It was bent badly and I now just use a stretch cord to hold the boor closed. I also had to give the lower wheel a few smacks with my rubber hammer to get it straight. Not a recommended procedure by the way.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

looking at the sears web site it looks like they are changing the saw so this model is not available now would 
be the time to buy what i did about 3 years ago is the saw fell off the web site so i went in to sears and offered to but the display i walked out with the saw for less than $300.00 tax and 2 year warranty 
this is a great saw i resaw all the time with it cuts great


----------



## D_Allen (Oct 11, 2010)

Well eddy, at least you used the dollar sign and decimal point…that could have been a bit confusing!!!

;-)


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I know this is an old post but my Craftsman Professional 14" bandsaw is starting to sling guide bearings. The one that runs behind the blade went Tango Uniform yesterday and one of the side bearings went today. I happened to have some skateboard bearings in the garage and discovered they fit perfectly. I'm back in business. This is what I used for your info.


----------

